# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  gezonde spijsvertering

## Aloe An

Wil je een goeie spijsvertering en perfecte darmwerking? Probeer dan dranken met als basis pure gestabiliseerde aloë vera gel, die het lichaam voorziet van rijke voedingsstoffen, voor een gezonde aanvulling op de dagelijkse voeding. De dranken hebben een positieve uitwerking op de spijsvertering en zorgen voor een goede opname van vitaminen en mineralen. Dagelijks gebruik van deze dranken draagt bij aan een energieke en gezonde levensstijl. Met 200 werkzame 
bestanddelen waaronder 75 voedingsstoffen, 20 mineralen, 18 aminozuren en 12 vitamines. 
Aloe Vera Gel reinigt de darmen en ondersteunt het afweersysteem. De dagelijkse voeding wordt aangevuld met waardevolle stoffen, die zorgen voor veel extra energie! 
Ideaal voor mensen die gaan voor gezondheid! 
Meer info is te vinden op www.annette4aloe.myflpbiz.com

----------

